
Show HN: StaticJSON: fast, direct and static typed parsing of JSON with C++ - netheril96
https://github.com/netheril96/StaticJSON
======
jack9
Would benefit from jsonschema integration.

~~~
netheril96
Care to elaborate about your thoughts? C++ lacks runtime reflection so that
integration would probably require a code generator, which judging from my
past experience, is hard to use.

